# Sony SVR-2000 30hr Tivo for sale



## cf3909 (Jan 8, 2003)

It works fine and all original parts including remote should be there, I even have the original box.

Looking to sell it, but also looking for advice -- I noticed people are paying almost as much just for the remote as they are for the whole package...what am I missing, should I part this thing out instead?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300476756881&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

